# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  ANA, Robotics Inventors Club, Infamous Robotics LLC. Fairfax, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Website - infamousrobotics.com

youtube.com/InfamousRobotics

twitter.com/infamousrobotic

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Inventors Club robot initial demo of ANA 

Published on Feb 22, 2015




> The Robotics Inventors Club is a team of students who have participated in the Infamous Robotics llc Robotics Expansion summer camps who build their own unique robot to solve a real world problem using knowledge and skills learned in our Robotics Expansion Summer Camps.

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Inventors Club Robot ANA in hospital 

Published on Mar 29, 2015




> The Robotics Inventors Club by Infamous Robotics LLC is the result of the most advanced robotics education curriculum in the country.
> The 2015 Robotics Inventors Club designed and prototyped A.N.A. to help nurses in hospitals. In this video, ANA is in action in a hospital room.

----------


## Airicist

Infamous Robotics commercial

Published on Jun 29, 2015




> Infamous Robotics LLC commercial outlining the benefits, results and direct comparison of the Robotics Expansion summer camps versus other robotics camps and the Robotics Inventors Club.
> The commercial depicts actual students and parents of our students and their opinions/views on our Robotics camps in Virginia.

----------

